# Hemingray 60. CD 257 Variants?



## bikegoon (Dec 5, 2006)

I found my first eared cd 257 today, one small bruise and mint in clear for $10.00.
 On the clear ones, were there any rare variants in the clear glass?


----------



## Bixel (Dec 5, 2006)

There are some rare pieces in clear. For exaple, you have the CD 111. Twiggs patents come in clear too. Acctually there are a number of clear rare insulator, much to peoples.... doubts.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 5, 2006)

Very true, I will post a pic of it in a while, it was train smoked on the outside, not as bad as the last brookie I found, So it is stewing in a nice warm toxic bath. Just fell in love with the mouse ears on this thing!


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 6, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup!, that be her!
 I love the way they look, got it home and everyone was like ...what the *&%^$ is that?
 hehe![]


----------

